# Shetland Congress in '05



## Ponygirl (Oct 26, 2004)

I had heard that with so many shetlands showing this year at Congress, that they are thinking about moving to a bigger facility next year....does anybody know if this is true and where the show might be held???? Also, will they be adding a day to this show to accomodate the numbers being up???

Mary Breckling

Crosby, Texa


----------



## Lewella (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't think we will really know anything until Convention. I hope it moves - this year there were three rows of stalls on the make up areana, year before there was one, can't imagine how much more make up arena we'll lose if we stay there and I am opposed to putting up tents and temporary stalls on the dirt.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 30, 2004)

no no dont move congress!! okay im partial cus i live 25 mins from Rantoul LOL. but seriously if we keep moving all the shows so far from the midwest how are us little people going to be able to keep showing??

Also I want to say that one of our directors in IMHOA submitted an idea for amhr/aspc to build their own showing facility here in Illinois. I think its an awesome idea!! we all know amhr is sitting on a huge bank account. That money would be put to much better use by investing in itself with a new office and showing facility.

Kay


----------



## CountryHaven (Oct 30, 2004)

Please don't move it! (I'm partial too, having just gotten a Shetland, and being only about an hour and a half from Gordyville.) But if you HAVE to move it due to increased numbers, PLEASE don't move it out of Illinois.


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 30, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]Kay I doubt they will move it but...lol.....you little midwest people will go the same way that we little east coast people have to go to the mid west or south-mid west are going now




[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Oct 30, 2004)

10-30-04 Hi: This isn't written in cement by any means, but it's my understanding Congress will stay in it's current location for 2005, but will definitely move for 2006. Probably not too far away from its present site, but I gotta ask all you mid-westerns, what about those of us on the West Coast and the travel we have? I don't blame you for not wanting it moved, but hey, come on, it's got to be as fair as it can be for everybody. Sigh. I wish they could find a semi-central location. I know that no matter where the new location may be that either coast is gonna have a lot of travel, but from my point of view, it'd be nice if they didn't move it any further east or north. Maybe a little south and west? A great facility is the main thing and easy access -- for all of us. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## hhpminis (Oct 30, 2004)

I live in Washington state and I travel 3 days to get to any national show. I will go no matter where it is but would love to see a rotating show or at least a central permanent point. Oh well, like I said, I will go no matter where it is but I can dream


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 30, 2004)

boy kay that is a good idea.. and think of the money the faciltiy can make when we arent using it.. hmmmm gets one thinking doesnt it


----------



## kaykay (Oct 30, 2004)

exactly lisa!!! and we all know that really we as an non profit organization should not be sitting on a huge bank acct. The money should be reinvested into the future of the small equine. And we all know there is no better investment than land and buildings. He even found a big track of land for sale not far frm the current amhr office

And for those of you on the opposite coasts i didnt mean to slight you!! its just now all the big shows are ok and tex so its nice to have one almost smack in the middle.


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 30, 2004)

I am going to stick with Annette. I drive 3 days to get to any National competition. And guess what WE ARE LITTLE.

I really have no sympathy for anyone that has to drive 25 minutes. Not trying to be mean here.

If people want to show their horses Nationally, they will go. If not oh well that was their decision.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 30, 2004)

Did i ask for sympathy?? Come on Rob if you lived 25 mins from Congress would you want it moved?? LOL. Just being honest!


----------



## hhpminis (Oct 30, 2004)

No Kay I would not want it moved either, I would love it. I don not have a show that I can go to that I travel under 3 hours to. Most are 6-8 hours away. I would love to have one in my back yard. If it happened to be Nationals or Congress all the better. Like I said, I can dream!

Enjoy it, someone has to live close to it. Choosing to live on the extreme end of the lower 48 is my choice. But still...I can whine for a while cant I?

Rotate drivers! Rotate!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 30, 2004)

and i have to agree the fairest thing would be to rotate all the national shows no doubt about it.

But i still would like to see all the amhr money invested into the future of our horses. Build our own state of the art facility and have aspc congress and amhr nationals and then rent it out during other times. You could teach clinics etc etc. I just think it would be awesome even if it wasnt built in Illinois.


----------



## Getitia (Oct 31, 2004)

The last update I heard personally on the topic was last weekend. From my understanding the Congress will be moved for 2005 as they had to turn entries down in 2004 for lack of stalls so maximum capacity has already been exceeded.

The two locations that were mentioned were located in Ill and Indiana -

And Kay I too understand the joys of having a show right in your backyard - the World show is just 25 minutes from our farm


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 31, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]Even though it will take us 2 days to get to Gordyville.... I have not been to Congress only amhr nationals and we are planning to go to Congress this year. I will go however far I have to . I would rather have to drive a little farther than be turned away if I was trying to get entered![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------

